# Help..husband in severe pain



## The Nanny (Nov 30, 2004)

ok...I have been on the internet for a couple of hours now searching, trying to diagnose my husband's symptoms. Of course the logical thing to do is take him to the emergency room, but he won't hear of that. SO, I thought I'd come on hear and just ask for advice on what this could be. He has been in pain since 5:30 p.m. EST . It is severe abdominal pain. It doesn't let up. He can't get comfortable. He is clammy, a bit nauseous, but other than that, no other symptoms that I know of. He first thought it was stomach flu, but it isn't acting as such. It's important to note also that he was awakened a few weeks ago with the same symptoms. They stopped after several hours. He is stubborn and 6"1' 250 pounds, so I can't drag him anywhere! I don't know coming here with this will help, but I don't know what to do.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

appendix, gallbladder, ulcer.....could be a few things...did it start after eating? does he have a gallbladder or appendix?


----------



## The Nanny (Nov 30, 2004)

> appendix, gallbladder, ulcer.....could be a few things...did it start after eating? does he have a gallbladder or appendix?[/B]


Yes, he has his gallbladder and his appendix. He said it started a few hours after he ate Arbys, which he doesn't eat often.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

hmmm maybe galbladder then...i went through that..hurts worse than u can imagine.....i willl pm u a question i dont want to ask on here


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

If it is gal bladder, the pain is extreme. I had mine out in94, It is worse than giving birth.
I would go to the emergency room, my husband had severe pain and finally he went, he's appendix almost burst. I would not take any chances!!

Good-Luck!!
Andrea~


----------



## The Nanny (Nov 30, 2004)

> If it is gal bladder, the pain is extreme. I had mine out in94, It is worse than giving birth.
> I would go to the emergency room, my husband had severe pain and finally he went, he's appendix almost burst. I would not take any chances!!
> 
> Good-Luck!!
> Andrea~[/B]


Yes, from what he describes, it's very intense pain. He does'nt want to go to the emergency room, cause he says being a Sat. night, he's just have to sit there instead of sit here anyway. Men. I wouldn't take any chances either, but I can't make him do anything. He just said it's a bit better...we'll see.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i tell ya what...make a deal with him...make him eat something and if he pukes or the pain gets worse, then he has to go to the er. but make sure it isnt something real healthy he eats haha


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

i sure hope hes OK







& nothing serious.

Does he have any numbness feeling down 1 side of his body?


----------



## The Nanny (Nov 30, 2004)

> i tell ya what...make a deal with him...make him eat something and if he pukes or the pain gets worse, then he has to go to the er. but make sure it isnt something real healthy he eats haha[/B]



LOL..well, fortunately at this moment it seems to be easing up finally. It's been 4.5 hours. He'll have to go to the doctor this coming week. What tests do they do to diagnose the gall bladder?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

blood work and ultrasound...if it comes back when he eats..then he needs to go to dr asap


----------



## The Nanny (Nov 30, 2004)

> i sure hope hes OK
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you. No, no numbness


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=195414
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's just that i had numbness with my gall bladder pain!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=195420
> 
> 
> 
> ...


really? i wish i did lol


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=195421
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's just that i had numbness with my gall bladder pain! [/B][/QUOTE] 
really? i wish i did lol
[/B][/QUOTE]

it was'nt so much that it took away the pain(not like an epidural).. no way.. it kind of paralysed my right side of mybody.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Alrighty..I'll put my 2cents in here...a few things come to my mind. First and foremost...I thought of heart issues. In my training as a lifeguard, stomach pain is often over looked...and it could be a sign of heart troubles. Then my next thought was gall stones...and then ulcer. I had severe stomach pains a few years back and they did an ultrasound to rule out gall stones. It ends up that I had an preulcer condition. They put me on Protonix (prescription) and low fat diet for a while. I also have a man that is unwilling to go to the ER..he was very ill w/a severe migraine about 5 yrs ago...he suffered for 24hours before he finally went in.







I am not sure why men are so darned stubborn! Tell the man to get his rear into the ER.

What do his fingernails look like? Are they pink? How about his lips? Is he sweating at all?


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

PLEASE take your husband to the hospital! There is no way to adequately diagnosis an illness on a forum. He needs to be evaluated by medical professional. 

Good Luck.


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

Sounds a lot like what my daughter had earlier this week. She is lying on the sofa now minus an appendix. I understand the ER on a Saturday night, hopefully your trip will be better than ours! Try having him lay on his back, and gently push in a few places on his stomach and see if you find an extremely sore area. You really don't want to wait if it is the appendix because it can rupture, which makes for a much more difficult surgery and a longer hospital stay and recovery. Hope he's better soon.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> ok...I have been on the internet for a couple of hours now searching, trying to diagnose my husband's symptoms. Of course the logical thing to do is take him to the emergency room, but he won't hear of that. SO, I thought I'd come on hear and just ask for advice on what this could be. He has been in pain since 5:30 p.m. EST . It is severe abdominal pain. It doesn't let up. He can't get comfortable. He is clammy, a bit nauseous, but other than that, no other symptoms that I know of. He first thought it was stomach flu, but it isn't acting as such. It's important to note also that he was awakened a few weeks ago with the same symptoms. They stopped after several hours. He is stubborn and 6"1' 250 pounds, so I can't drag him anywhere! I don't know coming here with this will help, but I don't know what to do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I had those same symptoms a couple of years ago and had to go to the emergency room at 2:AM. They did ultra sound and told me it was my gallbladder and they wanted to remove it right then and there. I was more worrried about missing work because I didn't have anyone to cover me, so I didin't have the surgery, but now wish I had. I think your husband should go to the ER and have it checked out because it very well could be his appendix and if they burst....BIG TROUBLE!!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

exactly..we are just tossing suggestions...but all of them require medical help. Tell hubby he's going..either willingly or by 911...his choice.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

From what you discribed it sounds like Gallbladder.... as was mentioned in other posts. That is how it was for both my husband and myself when we had Gallstones. If he cont. in pain it is VERY important to get him to the hospital, while he may not think that gall stones are a big deal, they can be and only tests will determine what course of treatment is needed or if he has to have his gallbladder removed. Even if the pain does stop he should seek medical attention to find out for sure what is going on. With me, I had to have emergency surgery or my gallbladder was going to rupture, which would not have been a good thing.......I hope he gets well soon and I also hope he goes to the hospital or at least to see a Dr. very.....soon......


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> ok...I have been on the internet for a couple of hours now searching, trying to diagnose my husband's symptoms. Of course the logical thing to do is take him to the emergency room, but he won't hear of that. SO, I thought I'd come on hear and just ask for advice on what this could be. He has been in pain since 5:30 p.m. EST . It is severe abdominal pain. It doesn't let up. He can't get comfortable. He is clammy, a bit nauseous, but other than that, no other symptoms that I know of. He first thought it was stomach flu, but it isn't acting as such. It's important to note also that he was awakened a few weeks ago with the same symptoms. They stopped after several hours. He is stubborn and 6"1' 250 pounds, so I can't drag him anywhere! I don't know coming here with this will help, but I don't know what to do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He needs to go to an ER. I am an MD and I wouldn't even try to diagnose over internet. 

I hope its nothing serious.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Hopefully your hubby has agreed by now to go to the ER. If I remember correctly, Puppymom is a nurse and you have heard from our forum Dr. (OKW) and also from Jaimie, who although she is a vet, I am sure there is vast medical training involved. Keep us posted!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I agree with all the advice on getting your hubby to the ER, there is no way he can be diagnosed on the internet and if he waits too long it could be something serious or maybe not but the outcome could be more serious if he is not medically diagnosed and treated ASAP.
I sure hope he is ok, but please get him medical help.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

YES!! I agree, talk him into going to the ER!! It could be gall bladder OR it could be appendix...and if the appendix bursts he could die! My husband's burst in the elevator going up to the operating room, he is here to talk about it! BUt he was extremely lucky!!!!!!!!!!!

It could also be kidney stones, which can drop you to your knees, it did my brother! And if it is kidney stones then they can give him medication to try to disolve them. But if he waits tell him that would he rather wait and pass what feels like an elephant thru his penis?? Maybe that will spur him to take action.

The ER is the best place to go as everyone else is absolutely correct...we are not doctors.....Good luck!!!

Marie & (An elephant, MOMMY?? Oh no, tell him to go right away!!) Pacino


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

Don't bother listening to him. If he is still in the same pain call 911 if you have to. Men tend to try to ignore stuff like that because to them it is a sign of weakness. I really believe he needs to go to the emergency.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Hubby came home from work one night as white as a ghost and said he had awful pain. What should he do??

Me? I just rang 000 (911 in the states), the ambos arrived, took one look, poked and prodded and took him to hospital. 

Saw doctor, said it was gall bladder, he could take it out that night or hubby could go home and come back another day.

I told doctor 'he'll go up now and have it done'!!

DONT mess around. Just call 911 and get him to hospital asap.

Hope everything works out ok.


Dede and Chloe from down under


PS Geez why do men have to think that it is 'unmanly' to admit to pain?? Mind you mine doesnt, he just does what I tell him!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

He needs to get checked out soon as gallbladder is fairly simple surgery unless you 
wait too long and they have to go in to remove a blocked stone. I had mine out
a few years ago and I agree with others..it's worse than any labor pain and can
wear you out if you let it go on and on. 4 hours of that pain is too long. Get thee
to the doctor!


----------



## Rebels Mom (May 14, 2006)

> Alrighty..I'll put my 2cents in here...a few things come to my mind. First and foremost...I thought of heart issues. In my training as a lifeguard, stomach pain is often over looked...and it could be a sign of heart troubles. Then my next thought was gall stones...and then ulcer. I had severe stomach pains a few years back and they did an ultrasound to rule out gall stones. It ends up that I had an preulcer condition. They put me on Protonix (prescription) and low fat diet for a while. I also have a man that is unwilling to go to the ER..he was very ill w/a severe migraine about 5 yrs ago...he suffered for 24hours before he finally went in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you have a volunteer ambulance service I would call them. They can advise your husband
whether he needs to go to the hospital. 
Besides, they're biggrer than him.







Have you suggested that he take an aspirin? Not for the pain - just in case it is heart related.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying your hubby got checked out and nothing serious. Just seems pain that severe needed to be addressed.
My hubby has had blocked duct, pancreatitis, gallbladder finally removed as it was loaded with stones. Nothing to fool with... what could be an "easy-fix could turn into a serious if not life-threatening situation.
Please let us know how he is.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Does anyone know what happened with Nanny's Husband?

Reading all the posts here really made me thankful that a body part hasn't turned on me yet. I recall the awful pain my Mom was in with her Gallbladder in 1988 before having it removed. And my Mom has a VERY high tolerance for pain.

Hope he's ok,
Melanie


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I really hope your husband is okay. After I posted that on Sat night, we left for a few days but I couldn't stop thinking about this thread. The reason I couldn't even begin to help is because I took a hipocratic oath (it was somewhat modified) at my med school graduation....and I really felt that I would be hurting more than helping if I even tried to diagnose his illness over the web. I know we do this all the time with our doggies, but not in an emergency type settings. 

Anyways, I really hope he is okay







.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

okw, I think you were absolutely right. There is a big difference between giving general information and trying to dx on the internet. It always makes me really nervouse when people try to get their physical problems dx on the internet, there are so many variables. Giving an opinion could keep them from seeking the hands on care they really need so you did the right thing


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

How is your husband? I hope he is better. My hubby is VERY stubborn too when it comes to going to the doctor. But when he was laying on the floor in the fetal position with pain from kidney stones, he finally went.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I couldn't respond to this post on the 27th because I was dealing with my own abdominal pain. Mine ended up being a kidney stone and they had to go in and surgically remove it yesterday. I am home now but am very sore. There are some places that a scope just shouldn't go







My furbabies were so glad to have me home. My husband said Sugar layed by the front door waiting for my return the entire time I was in the hospital. She is so loyal







.

Has anyone else here had kidney stones?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I couldn't respond to this post on the 27th because I was dealing with my own abdominal pain. Mine ended up being a kidney stone and they had to go in and surgically remove it yesterday. I am home now but am very sore. There are some places that a scope just shouldn't go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*raises hand* Me. I'm seeing a urologist this week. They hurt, that's all I'm going to say. 

And hi, you were probably in your own private abdominal pain h*ll when I did my newbie spiel, so I'll just do my newbie wave.









glad to hear you are doing better!


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

My first thoughts were the same as Jamie's. Is he refusing doctors all together or just the emergency room? Try an "after hours" center. Or is there a doctor that would come to you? I'd try hard to get him to see a Dr.


----------



## The Nanny (Nov 30, 2004)

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=196221


<div class='quotemain'><span style="font-family:Comic">Hey guys...
Thanks for all the advice. I didn't call 911 that night. I sure wanted to. And if I was on the other end giving advice, I'd think I was totally nuts for not calling for help, but when you're in the situation it's different. If there's a next time, I will not argue with him...I will just do it. But anyway! Next day he was fine, but I made an appt. for him to go to the dr. He goes tomorrow (Friday) at 2:45. I thought it was very odd that he was perfectly fine the next day & he's been fine the whole week. I called the drs office myself and told them what happened, because I know he would brush it off now that he's feeling better & he would not go.
I'll let you know the outcome.
Sherri


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=196221
> 
> 
> <div class='quotemain'>
> ...


Hi Sherri,
I am glad to hear he is better, I had my Gal Bladder removed in 94(I was 24), so I know the pain is really







bad. I doubt it could be that cause that kind of pain just doesn't go away, so I guess that's a good thing! My husband is the same way, so I know what u mean by being in the situation and reading about it, it's not the same thing. Anyway hope all goes good for ur husband..

Andrea~


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

well b4 i had my galbladder removed i had several galbladder atacks throughout the year until the day when it didnt go away..i guess everyone is different...but thats why a dr is needed


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Well that's great news that he is going for a check with the Dr. At least then he will find out if he has a medical issue the does require treatment.
A good way to find out if he has a sensitive gaulbladder is for him to eat something fatty or greasy and if the pain returns that is a sign of gaulbladder problems. Many of us have what they call little sand piles in there and until we eat something that upsets the gaul bladder we may never know. I have a sensitive one and if I eat any fatty food I get a dull ache and some discomfort in the area but it's been checked and not serious enough to require surgery so if I avoid the foods that irritate it I am ok.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> well b4 i had my galbladder removed i had several galbladder atacks throughout the year until the day when it didnt go away..i guess everyone is different...but thats why a dr is needed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jaimie,
I did to for 1 year. That is what I meant to say it took me a year of having those attacks, and 3 doctors telling me it was just gas. But if she would have said it had been happening (the pain) over a period of time I would have thought back, I think she meant this was the first time it happened. But u are right the pain does come and go.







I need to focus more..

Thanks Doc,
Andrea~ 

Ok I re-read it she did say it happened before..


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=196221
> 
> 
> <div class='quotemain'>
> ...


Sherri,

I am so glad to hear that your husband is fine. I hope you understand why I couldn't help. He needed a physical exam and ultrasound/x-rays/ct scans (ie...things I couldn't possibly provide over web, lol).

Puppymom, thank you so much for your post. Its great to know that someone agrees and I appreciate the support







.


----------



## The Nanny (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi Everyone:
Here's the update on my husband. No diagnosis as of yet, but he did go to the doctor last week. They did blood work, which came back normal. Then this morning, he got an ultrasound done. He should get the results next week. At his doctor visit, the doctor suggested that he get Pepcid AC, which he did and that has been very helpful at stopping the pain from progressing. He will take it if he feels the pain coming on, and it does stop it. Also, ScoobyDoo, we have noticed the connection to fatty foods and the pain. Thanks everyone, and to Miko's mommy, I appreciate your concern and please know that I understand completely that a diagnosis could not be given on line & didn't expect that. I knew he would have to see his doctor for a true diagnosis.
I will give you an update after we get his results from the ultrasound.
Thanks,
Sherri


----------



## JenGin (Jun 7, 2006)

I've had both Pancreas and Gallbladder problems (oh my GOSH the Pancreas pain was so much worse....I'd tell everyone in the world to get their lypase and amalyse (dont know the spelling.ha) checking constantly just so you never have to deal with the pain... one of the 7 worst a living human being can experience. So I hope it has nothing to do with that. Pancreatitis can be set off by eating fatty foods...steak, cookies... close to anything. Of course, people don't normally get it unless they're men, elderly and have a history of drinking... which.. at 16, was kind of impossible for me but I had a birth defect (that's waht i like to call it, sounds nice and dramatic haha). 

As far as gallbladder goes. I'm not even sure. I was so drugged up for so many years, that Im not sure if my gallbladder hurt or not. I felt sometihng was "not right"... got it tested and found there was nothing wrong with it besides the fact that it was completely inactive. Though, I have to say, since it's been out, I can eat a LOT more and much more of a variety haha. 

Stomach pain is bad...always go to the doctor when it's really bad! The last thing anyone wants is exploded organs inside of themselves. Though, sometimes it can last all day and night and just be a build up of gas getting trapped all over the place. Or...indigestion, heartburn..etc. You just have to learn to distinguish the differences. It takes practice, but you know...the process of getting there is REAL fun!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Glad he's feeling better, hopefully they can find out what caused it for sure, so he wont have to go thru that pain again!


----------

